# Tiny Little Room



## audiolin (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello All,

I've got this little mix room 10L x 8W x 7H. The walls and ceiling are cedar tongue and groove paneling and the floor is laminate. My monitors are firing down the long dimension and so far there is no treatment in place.

Any thoughts on bass-trapping such a small space?

I have captured a waterfall graph but I can figure out how to get it down to the 200KB upload limit.

Go easy on me, it's my first post! :gulp:

gary


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello Gary, and welcome to HTS. I'll move your post to the Home Audio Acoustics forum as you'll get more knowledgeable folk there to answer the treatment questions, the REW forum is more focussed on use of the software.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack, Gary! Please visit us often. I think you have to have 5 posts to be able to upload photos.

We have a new member forum where you can post a few general topics to get your count up:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/welcome-member-introduction/


----------



## audiolin (Oct 22, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Welcome to Home Theater Shack, Gary! Please visit us often. I think you have to have 5 posts to be able to upload photos.
> 
> We have a new member forum where you can post a few general topics to get your count up:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/welcome-member-introduction/


Thanks! Does a reply count as a post or do you have to start a new thread?

gg


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Replies count. And your post count is now 6.


----------



## Patzig (Oct 10, 2012)

Any updates on this? I have a small room as well.


----------

